# OR Report 4/13/2007



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Went again today with good results and I met fellow OGFer Fisharder. Had a great time fishing, catching and BSing. Thanks to Cady for a little PMed advice, my last trip was pretty slow so I was almost ready to wait for the warm weather 

I bet I lost 4 or 5 big ones during the evening bite because I pinched the barb down on my hook. I'd set the hook, start cranking and then nothing. Fisharder though it might have been gar. Whatever it was it drove me crazy.

I think we should also start taking donations for the Fisharder tackle fund  I bet he lost $20+ worth of jigs, grubs, and lures yesterday. I wouldn't doubt it if he's at Dick's right now using the coupon that expires today!!

Date: 4/13/2007
Time: Evening
Surface Temp: Forgot to take it, I'd guess still around 50
Water Clarity: Muddy to Stained (8-12" vis)
Weather: Sunny, then clouded up late
Target: Wipers
From: Bank
Baits: 3" Shad Body on 1/8 oz orange jig head
Depth: 8-10'
Fish Count: 25 or so
Species Caught: Wipers (most), White Bass, Drum, Spotted Bass (1)

Notes: Water level was a bit lower than I thought it would be after the earlier rain, but the current was OK. That was key, they were holding on the inside of that current break again pretty far out into the creek mouth and they were on bottom all evening. Cloud cover didn't have much affect, but the bite turned on pretty well about an hour before dark, a couple of pics are below.

Fisharder:


Me:

CW


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Went to Dicks and stocked back up today.Almost every time I go out fishing these days I meet another OGF fisherman. If you get the chance to fish with creekwalker don`t pass it up he seems like one of the good guys to me it was a pleasure. I don`t mind losing a little tackle now and then it`s one of the hazards of fishing the river thankfully it was mostly jigs. As soon as the river goes back down I will be back to lose some more tackle.


----------



## BlueWater (Feb 13, 2005)

Sounds like you guys had a fun day. Creekwalker is a good guy. When I got messed up in some rapids on the LMR Creekwalker came to make sure I was alright while LMR-Jeff took pictures of me while I was floating to my doom! LOL

Creekwalker how do you post the picture in the small size on the forum. I like that you can click on them to see the full size.

BlueWater


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Bluewater,
I post them to my gallery first, then when you post/reply (not the new quick reply), on the lower right of the message area there's a My Pics with an Open link. You can link them in that way and they are the smaller version.

Now that you are OK from that little excursion on the LMR, that was funny...LOL.


CW


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I had what was probably my PB wiper (25"+, 10lb+ guess) at the bank and went to pull the line up a little so I could grab the jig or lip it and the line broke (12lb Spiderwire Stealth). The jig fell out when the line broke. I tried to grab him but one flip and he was pointed in the right direction and off he went. I touched him, does that count?  He probably made 5 long runs into the current and about wore me out. I was fishing barbless again and thought sure I'd lose the fish. After all that, my jig was laying right there at the edge of the water, so I tied it back on and kept on fishing...

I freakin' slayed 'em today. Probably the best 1hr of fishing in my life and it was cut short by the lightning that rolled in a little before dark. Rock and current were key again. It was almost too easy today. Right where the muddy water met the clearer river water was the place, right near the surface. I probably didn't cast more than 20 feet after the first long cast when I hooked up on a large skippie that threw the jig. They were hitting like crazy right there by the bank, I could see them nail the jig many times. The only problem was when something hit, I couldn't tell how big it was until a few seconds later when the big ones would make their run. If they went into the river, the fun was on and it wasn't so easy!

I also caught one that must have given a crappie fisherman a ride. It had another small bait hook with what looked like 4lb line still in the roof of the mouth  It was probably a 3lb. fish. I bet someone had a great run that ended in a bummer of a broken line.

Sorry, no pics today. Didn't want to take the camera today since it was raining most of the time.


CW


----------



## BlueWater (Feb 13, 2005)

Creekwalker, 

Sounds like you had a great day. Maybe I can tag along someday minus the pontoon! I am not sure if I ever caught a Wiper. Last March I did catch a hybrid out of EF lake, is that the same thing?

BlueWater


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

BlueWater said:


> Creekwalker,
> 
> Sounds like you had a great day. Maybe I can tag along someday minus the pontoon! I am not sure if I ever caught a Wiper. Last March I did catch a hybrid out of EF lake, is that the same thing?
> 
> BlueWater



Yeah, wiper=hybrid, same thing. Wiper stands for White bass / strIPER hybrid. Anytime you want to tag along, give me a shout. During the spring when the wipers, white bass, and smallies are biting I probably fish 4 or 5 days a week. Softball for my kids starts soon, so I'll slow down a bit, but until then....



CW


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Terry sounds like you went down after we talked around 5pm.
Man, I drove right by, decided not to stop.
Oh well, there'll be other days!
Glad to hear you got that hog in that close, might want to reconsider the clinched barb thingy.
LMJ
Oh, and BTW Bluewater, I still grin as I remember the frantic rowing as the tree limbs smacked you in the face as you went through!
It was dramatic and more than a little dangerous then, having gotten through it ok (shaken up?) it's a great story that'll be retold many a time!


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

After standing on the bank friday and coaching youth soccer saturday morning my knee was to sore to go saturday.Sounds like you had another great day creekwalker good job. Looks like it will be a week before the river goes down enough to be productive again.Thats a week of healing for me that I need.Do me a favor creekwalker and lie to me and tell me the fish are not bitting or my knee might not ever heal.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

fisharder said:


> ...Do me a favor creekwalker and lie to me and tell me the fish are not bitting or my knee might not ever heal.


Will do, LOL.

I don't think the water will cooporate for a while anyway as you said, although I'll probably still try 

CW


----------

